# WAGG dog food



## MaggieMay24

Hi guys

I went to see too breeders today, one fed on Wagg dog food and the other on ASDA Hero dog food. I was really suprised. I currently feed wainrights from pets at home and wondered if anyone had used WAGG or HERO? or what your thoughts are about it.


----------



## TrAr

We're currently feeding Hero but only because that's what the breeder was feeding him on and we're still in the process of trying to get him on 100% dry food before changing him over to Arden Grange. I was really surprised that the breeder was feeding them Hero as well, Renji does seem to like it though.


----------



## happybunny22000

i tried my beau on it
and he its it but only when hes starving - 
he doesnt like it


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong

I have heard some not such great things about Wagg and have to say that when i fed mine on it they created smells that cant have been healthy ... Arden Grange is good and i have just started trying Skinners on the recommendation of a behaviorist ... lower protein content which is meant to be better for them ... not an expert though


----------



## danny

Wagg Is Cheap And Nasty, A Friend Of Mine Fed Her Dog That Stuff, The Farting They Did On It Was Terrible.

It Looks Like Rabbit Food With Cornflakes In it.


----------



## shortbackandsides

Not to mention all the artificial flavours and colours in it,and not a ounce of real meat,supermarket crap im afraid!!


----------



## Jacqui_UK

We have tried lots of dog foods as our golden has a poorly tummy. The only one we have had that didn;t upset it is wagg. I personally don;t like the look of it. He does not have any problems now he is on it. We have tried many times to get him off it but they all seem to upset him. We want to use Autarky but he just cannot take it :s


----------



## PoisonGirl

I swear by Wagg. I am completely against pedigree. and bakers cos its so expensive and makes my dog hyper!

she was on pedigree tins when i got her and she hated it. i tried evrything and she was just so picky she started losing loads of weight. so when a friend gave me some puppy wagg to try and he loved it.. ive never used anything else until she was 10 months i changed to adult.

it doesnt make her fart, infact its opposite, i fostered a shepherd who ate nothing but tinned meat when i got her and the smells she made were aweful!
i eventually got her down to mostly dry and the farting stopped almost completely!

i think wagg is brilliant for the price and wouldnt feed my dogs anything else!


----------



## Booney

I agree with you poisongirl. Our dogs actually look forward to Waggtimes now!
Our BoBo has more vitality than ever and never any farting problems!
Of course they do get lot's of walks as well as a healthy diet.
Whereas other so called Dog lovers we know only walk as far as the car!

Booney


----------



## Guest

As someone else once said - feeding way is like feeding a child mac donalds

Arden Grange is a supurb dry food BUT - Nature dietWwet) imo in perhaps one of the best foods available today.


----------



## Molossergirl

A phrase ive used for a while WAGG is **** in a bag lol!!! Full of rubbish basically and im very suprised breeders feed it i thought they would want to put the best into their pups but i suppose it saves money! I feed my dogs Wainwrights and tripe, hearts, liver etc wainwrights is just the same if not better than JWB but quite abit cheaper. My advice is to not feed supermarket petfood.


----------



## jilly40

have any of you tried supadog sen? its a little more expensive but seems k.it has suited all of mine even lucy who had started itching on cheaper stuff xx


----------



## Terrier Fan

I would never feed my dogs Wagg, Pedigree or Bakers. I work in a petshop and i am only too aware of what is in these foods and what effects they can have on your dogs behaviour. 
I have not got a good word for any any of the products made by these companies


----------



## Chell82xx

I swear by Royal Canin there seems to be less poop and only the occasional smelly fart lol. I recently fostered 2 staffs and a lab for a month and they were fed on Wagg, they were all hyper and the 2 staffs used to eat my dogs poo, which was not nice! They also had very smelly wind!


----------



## sarah1174

We adopted Mollie who is 27kg Ridgeback/Staffi cross about 10 weeks ago. She was previously being feed on anything cheap or special offer in the supermarket.
We went to our local animal feed centre where the local rep for Royal Canin (making her shop visit) advised us to buy the Maxi adult. I felt a bit pressured to it but she gave me six £8.00 off vouchers, so at £44 per bag, £36 felt alot better.
Mollie was not keen at first but wolfs it down now and we have no smelly dog trumps and her coat has improved too.
Have I been pushed towards the more expensive food? should I stick with it? It may feel a tad too expensive when the vouchers run out, or should I be thinking price should not come into it? I want the best for her but it seems extravagant if we are eating Asda own brands to cut down on costs and Mollie is eating M&S


----------



## fluffybunny2001

My dog won`t eat anything except wag,and believe me i`ve tried him on everything,from the most exspensive to the really cheap,even on wagg he will sometimes go 2 days without eating anythig,he`s been like this since he was a puppy,his coat and weight are fine.


----------



## Chell82xx

sarah1174 said:


> We adopted Mollie who is 27kg Ridgeback/Staffi cross about 10 weeks ago. She was previously being feed on anything cheap or special offer in the supermarket.
> We went to our local animal feed centre where the local rep for Royal Canin (making her shop visit) advised us to buy the Maxi adult. I felt a bit pressured to it but she gave me six £8.00 off vouchers, so at £44 per bag, £36 felt alot better.
> Mollie was not keen at first but wolfs it down now and we have no smelly dog trumps and her coat has improved too.
> Have I been pushed towards the more expensive food? should I stick with it? It may feel a tad too expensive when the vouchers run out, or should I be thinking price should not come into it? I want the best for her but it seems extravagant if we are eating Asda own brands to cut down on costs and Mollie is eating M&S


We are being hit with the credit crunch so i hear what you are saying about the price of it but i feel that it was my choice to purchase my dog so it is my responsibility to feed him and the best he shall have, i do purchase my 15kg bags online and delivered to my door they are £39.99 so if you would like the web addy PM me! I also suppose that age/breed comes into it and health reasons also. When teddy is fully grown I might consider changing his diet if i thought he would be getting the same diet but for a cheaper price!


----------



## Booney

Molossergirl said:


> A phrase ive used for a while WAGG is **** in a bag lol!!! Full of rubbish basically and im very suprised breeders feed it i thought they would want to put the best into their pups but i suppose it saves money! I feed my dogs Wainwrights and tripe, hearts, liver etc wainwrights is just the same if not better than JWB but quite abit cheaper. My advice is to not feed supermarket petfood.


Can you be more specific, I mean what actual rubbish is in it?
I have e-mailed Wagg for a full ingredients list so that I can evaluate.
Any further factual information would be greatly appreciated so I am
able make an informed decision wether to continue with this feed.

Booney


----------



## SpringerHusky

I fed Maya when she was pregnant on Hero, she seemed to like it but her body did not and she had the runs all the time and I got sick of cleaning up cowpats. Till recently we switched her onto James wellbeloved and now the puppies are on that but now she is on a james wellbeloved mixed with FAB working dog food as is my springer.


----------



## Taome

Whole Health Nutrition: All our complete dry dog food is produced using the unique Whole Health Nutrition system. This is made up of carefully chosen ingredients, a unique formulation, plus a combination of natural antioxidants, yeasts (mannan oligosaccharides), vitamins and minerals, including vitamins A, C, D, E and the vitamin B complex. We also add antioxidants from plant extracts, which all helps to support your dog's immune system. Youll be able to see the difference from their glossy coats, bright eyes, strong supple muscles and a healthy gut.
Dogs in different stages of their lives need different diets so some of our complete dry dog food diets have added extras. For senior dogs we add glucosamine, chondroitin and fish oil for supple joints as well as vitamin E for its strong antioxidant properties. For puppies we optimise calcium and phosphorous ratios for the development of strong bones.
Reduced odours from flatulence: All Wagg complete dry dog food contains a special Yucca extract that is widely acclaimed for its odour reducing properties. If you've ever shared a room or a car with a windy dog you'll appreciate these benefits!
*Natural ingredients*: There are no artificial flavours or colours in our ingredients and they are also quality assured.

i use wagg as my dogs love it , i show my dogs and have won ccs with them theyre coats are glossy, bright eyes and when my vet sees them he always comments on how well they look, when they were younger they was on james wellbeloved but as they got older it didnt agree with them , 
i now feed my puppies on wagg with extra meat , they are growing fine nice poops very shiney coats , so it may be a cheap dog food , i will pay whatever price for dog food 9.99 abag or 39.99 abag as long as my dogs enjoy it ,


----------



## leoti

I use Wagg dog food as well for my dogs and i as Taome also show my dogs and have often been told what wondeful condition she is in , and am also going to be bringing my puppys up on it and the new puppy owners will be getting money off vouchers from me for as well as Wagg have offered to send me some , as Taome said what ever food makes ur dog happy , ive tried everything for mine JWB,Canin etc,and they turn there noses up at , but stick them some wagg down and its gone ,


----------



## Hb-mini

Ive not tried Wagg, so cant comment.

Bella was sent hme with Royal Canin food and she never really ate it and was quite fussy. It isnt the cheapest food on the block so i was having a real battle with myself on what to buy when we had to get another bag.

Me and my hubby must of spent about 45 minutes in pets at home looking through all there food, all the different makes and looking through the ingredients!

May get shot down here but eventually we chose pets at home puppy food, its first ingredient was chicken, where a lot i noticed the first ingredient was cereal. All looked very good when i compared it to the Royal Canin. Im going to see how she gets on with it and if im not happy then i will but her Royal Canin again. I do plan on feeding her a lot of raw so im looking into introducing that. 

At mo she seems to like it so fingers crossed.


----------



## LostGirl

Ive never used it 

Zeb was on JWB which is personally think is rubbish, he was always hungry on it and was stinking, so changed to Arden grange which i think is one of the best dry foods 

We now feed csj food which first ingredents are chicken e.t.c so i dont mind and its alot cheaper for 15kg


----------



## Guest

Booney said:


> Can you be more specific, I mean what actual rubbish is in it?
> I have e-mailed Wagg for a full ingredients list so that I can evaluate.
> Any further factual information would be greatly appreciated so I am
> able make an informed decision wether to continue with this feed.
> 
> Booney


Dog Food Reviews - Wagg Complete Puppy - Powered by ReviewPost

Wagg, pedigree, bakers, asda own brand are all crap to be honest.
In that they are full of cereals (often the main ingredients - not a natural diet for a dog!), especially the cheap ones (for instance oat is slightly better than wheat which is a really cheap cereal/ filler), very little meat, meat of undisclosed origin (usually not good!!) and potentially harmfull additives and preservatives!
Of course some dogs may like it like some kids love Macdonalds - does not make it good - junk food has that "addictive" quality that makes it dangerous IMO

I steer clear of the lot!

Like someone said it was my choice to get a dog so I shall ensure he has the best diet I can provide - in my opinion raw would be ideal but as I admit that I cant be bothered (yet!) I give him the best dry food I can find (after all thats what I would like myself if I had to eat the same stuf everyday..).
If I fed wagg or bakers I would feel my dog would be able to do a lot better for himself finding food on his own to be honest!!

My dog looked great of Pedigree and other controversial cheap food and his coat was always praised - well he looks even better on JWB cereals free and now Orijen and now I am quite confident that he is indeed as healthy as he looks 

xx


----------



## Guest

Oblada said:


> Dog Food Reviews - Wagg Complete Puppy - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> Wagg, pedigree, bakers, asda own brand are all crap to be honest.
> In that they are full of cereals (often the main ingredients - not a natural diet for a dog!), especially the cheap ones (for instance oat is slightly better than wheat which is a really cheap cereal/ filler), very little meat, meat of undisclosed origin (usually not good!!) and potentially harmfull additives and preservatives!
> Of course some dogs may like it like some kids love Macdonalds - does not make it good - junk food has that "addictive" quality that makes it dangerous IMO
> 
> I steer clear of the lot!
> 
> Like someone said it was my choice to get a dog so I shall ensure he has the best diet I can provide - in my opinion raw would be ideal but as I admit that I cant be bothered (yet!) I give him the best dry food I can find (after all thats what I would like myself if I had to eat the same stuf everyday..).
> If I fed wagg or bakers I would feel my dog would be able to do a lot better for himself finding food on his own to be honest!!
> 
> My dog looked great of Pedigree and other controversial cheap food and his coat was always praised - well he looks even better on JWB cereals free and now Orijen and now I am quite confident that he is indeed as healthy as he looks
> 
> xx


Agreed..:thumbsup:


----------



## bassetmom

I feed 5 dogs every day with Wagg. Danny it is nothing like rabbit food and my dogs do not suffer with wind ! Wagg producers have recently reduced the bag from 15 to 12k and kept it at the same price or slightly dearer. Naughty. That 3k makes a difference. My dogs have Wagg and a liquid with it either soup, gravy, leftover watered down curry anything that we have left over and they love it. I think to feed this dry every day - day in and day out -would be like us having beans on toast at every meal. My dogs also have all leftovers except bones and Wagg is adjusted accordingly. I do not like Wagg worker although it is often sold at a better price than the red and blue bags but it puts weight on too quickly and my labrador is very hyper on this.


----------

